# The Cost Of Not Backing Hitler



## cultsmasher (Sep 27, 2014)

Soon after Hitler was beaten, the Iron curtain went up across Europe.  Just five years after WW II, one American soldier in Korea talked of being attacked by so many communist Chinese that he could have fired a shot blindly in the direction of the enemy and have been sure of hitting one of them.  All this despite our having helped the Chinese during WW II.  The Chinese did this with the support of the communist Russians.  Who we also helped during WW II.

  Since then there have been many proxy wars fought against the communists around the world.  Vietnam also didn't do our country any good.  There were also a couple times when we almost had nuclear war with the Russians.  There would have been some cost involved had that happened.  Also, the U.S. spent unbelievable amounts of money in the arms race against Russia.

  Quite a while ago, I heard that the Chinese had developed a nutron bomb of their own.  This probably came about through spying.  Or some Chinese "American" scientist thinking that the homeland should have such technology too.  The U.S. has more recently spent huge amounts of money on weapons technology.  On a news program, they talked about Chinese hackers getting into military computers.  Apparently the Chinese were able to get access to most, if not all, of our secret weapons technology.  (I say with a sarcastic voice)  But don't be racist!

  During the Vietnam war, I saw in a documentary that there were some White soldiers who had a confederate flag on their tent.  One of the black soldiers said to an officer that if it wasn't taken down, there was going to be trouble.  The flag was taken down.  That's what happens when you give a gun to a N......  (They really wouldn't have liked the Nazi flag I would have put up)  You just can't give rights to negroes without taking them away from Whites.  So there's yet another cost.

  The Jewish mass media has convinced most White people that being White doesn't matter.  They have even managed to get many White people to get a diseased emotional thrill out of supporting some other species of human.  Those costs are unbearable.  Then there has been all of the cost to the U.S. in fighting crime caused by non-whites.  To that end, there have been more Whites killed by non-whites than you could probably spend a couple hours walking along and shaking sticks at.

  Then there is the cost of sending so many U.S. jobs to overseas wage slaves.  (Because if what you are doesn't matter, why should it matter who gets the jobs)  The countries of which have much more lax environmental regulations than we do.  Then there is the cost involved of doing nothing really useful from keeping lowlifes from coming over our southern border.  Etc. etc. etc. etc.  Do you believe all the costs of not backing Hitler were worth it?  If so, tell me your brainwashed lies.


----------



## Wake (Sep 27, 2014)

So, what? Were we supposed to back Nazi Germany as countless innocents were murdered?


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 27, 2014)

Wake said:


> So, what? Were we supposed to back Nazi Germany as countless innocents were murdered?


  Wake,
  Yes.  That is if you want to consider hindsight as being useful.  Also, Stalin caused up to 10 million Ukrainians to starve to death.  That alone should have caused the U.S. to at least not support Stalin.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 27, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> The Jewish mass media has convinced most White people that being White doesn't matter.



That statement right there tells me all I want and/ or need to know about you.


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 27, 2014)

cultsmasher, I feel sorry for you.  Please let us let the 'race card' die.  And finally.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 27, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > The Jewish mass media has convinced most White people that being White doesn't matter.
> ...


  shart_attack,
  It isn't me that matters.  Only the truth matters.  If you disagree with anything I said, I can explain further.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 27, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> cultsmasher, I feel sorry for you.  Please let us let the 'race card' die.  And finally.


  Teddyearp,
  The "race card" will never die.  It is part of what we are.  Also, it is better to play it against others than have others play it against you.  Because in the fight for survival, others will use any weapon they can against you.  Including your own empathy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2014)

Dude, you really should stop. Asking us to support a group who murdered millions of people is like asking God to submit to the Devil. Not gonna happen.  As for you, reality is something furthest from you. We will always thank the allies for bombing Hitler and his cronies into the stone age.


----------



## Wake (Sep 27, 2014)

Cultsmasher, tell us definitively whether or not you support murder.

Do you not think murder is wrong?


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 28, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Dude, you really should stop. Asking us to support a group who murdered millions of people is like asking God to submit to the Devil. Not gonna happen.  As for you, reality is something furthest from you. We will always thank the allies for bombing Hitler and his cronies into the stone age.


  TemplatKormac,
  As I told other people, Stalin starved up to 10 million Ukrianians to death.  It would take a good hystorian to say what other atrocities he was guilty of.  To the contrary of what you say, Hitler would have been on a higher moral plateau to bomb the U. S. into the stone age for supporting Stalin.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 28, 2014)

Wake said:


> Cultsmasher, tell us definitively whether or not you support murder.
> 
> Do you not think murder is wrong?


  Wake,
  To find out EXACTLY what I think is right or wrong, read my thread, "A Freedom of Speech Test."  If you want to find out further EXACTLY what I think is right or wrong, read my replies to the various questions people asked me about it.  Though getting back to the topic at hand, as they say, "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."


----------



## SmedlyButler (Sep 28, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> Soon after Hitler was beaten, the Iron curtain went up across Europe.  Just five years after WW II, one American soldier in Korea talked of being attacked by so many communist Chinese that he could have fired a shot blindly in the direction of the enemy and have been sure of hitting one of them.  All this despite our having helped the Chinese during WW II.  The Chinese did this with the support of the communist Russians.  Who we also helped during WW II.
> 
> Since then there have been many proxy wars fought against the communists around the world.  Vietnam also didn't do our country any good.  There were also a couple times when we almost had nuclear war with the Russians.  There would have been some cost involved had that happened.  Also, the U.S. spent unbelievable amounts of money in the arms race against Russia.
> 
> ...




"Quite a while ago, I heard that the Chinese had developed a *nutron* bomb of their own"

Hmmm... that there nutron bomb sounds dangerous to people of your ilk.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 28, 2014)

Cultsmasher is a penis guzzling idiot.  And so is anyone who takes him even the least bit seriously after this post.  You've been warned.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 28, 2014)

SmedlyButler said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > Soon after Hitler was beaten, the Iron curtain went up across Europe.  Just five years after WW II, one American soldier in Korea talked of being attacked by so many communist Chinese that he could have fired a shot blindly in the direction of the enemy and have been sure of hitting one of them.  All this despite our having helped the Chinese during WW II.  The Chinese did this with the support of the communist Russians.  Who we also helped during WW II.
> ...


  SmedleyButler,
  Looking at Chinese history and what they're up to today,yes, their having the nutron bomb does bother me.  It would bother anybody not willing to bend over and smear K-Y jelly on their ass.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 28, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Cultsmasher is a penis guzzling idiot.  And so is anyone who takes him even the least bit seriously after this post.  You've been warned.


  TheOldSchool,
  You can take your Jew opinion and stick it up your ass.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 28, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> TheOldSchool,
> You can take your Jew opinion and stick it up your ass.



Well I think you just made my point.


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 28, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > cultsmasher, I feel sorry for you.  Please let us let the 'race card' die.  And finally.
> ...



Again, I truly feel sorry for you; sorry that someone came along and twisted your mind so.  For any one human being to pre judge another human being solely based upon the others' race, creed or religion is something that we as a nation; and even as a world, should have been done with many many years ago.  And as for this country, it should have had a definite end in Nov 2008.

On the other hand, I do feel some of your pain.  We have the Miss America contest and then Miss Black America contest.  We have Black History Month. Could we have a White Miss America or a White History month?  No.  Because then the whites would be racists; oh but wait, to listen to some, whites are already inherently racist; and to listen to you, your posts enforce that opinion.

[bad joke]As for me, I am not a racist, after all I own a color TV[/bad joke]


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 28, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Cultsmasher, tell us definitively whether or not you support murder.
> ...



Nice deflection.  Why not actually answer the question in THIS thread?


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes. I think it was worth it. Subscribing to your posts logic, hell yes.   We have had run of the table since the surrenders of the Axis power.  We have being dealing with the world from a position of strength. It is always better to deal from strength then weakness (obviously) 

You do make a point on Stalins account.  He was worse then Hitler in many ways. However war makes for strange bed fellows.  Look at Syria. 

If you look at from a economic stand point it even becomes even more clearer that it benefited our Nation. 

As far as the white race, well we have been programmed not think in terms of race, all the while pretending it does not matter.  I am all for our race as I advocate the other races and pride in themselves.  Due to our nations history and the absolute highjacking of it by the political correctness crowd.  It will die in historical terms a quick death. Most everyone knows that Political correctness is bullshit as it keeps honesty to minimum.

As far as "white power" we already have that, though like I said we have been programmed not to acknowledge it or act as if it does not matter. Again, PC keeps honesty to a minimum so in historical terms, it will die almost as quickly as it came. Most races who have become apart of the American system do not advocate "white power" and some in our own race feel embarrassed by it, being that it has to acknowledge the sometimes ruthless nature of Americas roots and the dichotomy it represents.  Much like the Allies who felt that braking up the germanic tribes so that they could not ever again cause a war, many among our own nation feel the same way about our own race. Their reason(s) may seem justified or are justified, that is a matter of debate


As with most nations, it has its roots in blood and exploitation.  I am not ashamed of my nations past, it is a simple representation of Nature itself. Cold, ruthless and only the strong will survive.  Will we as the human race progress? Given enough time, of course we will.  There will be a day when it comes, it is not this day or any day anytime soon, but I am sure it will come.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 29, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


  teddyearp,
  Usually I don't talk to filthy Jews.  But you're so stupid, I can't help but amuse myself.  First of all, nothing or nobody "twisted" my mind except for the truth.  A very tiny part of that truth is that "racism" exists for a reason.  Only a traitorous fool and lowlife would deny it.  Also, ever hear of the Mexican group called "La Raza?"  It means "The Race."
If you read my thread, "A Freedom of Speech Test," you would know that and more.  Such as despite La Raza being a racist group, between Bill Gates and the U.S. government, they received over 10 million dollars.  If you really want an education, read all of my threads on this topic and my replies to all of the "Whitie" haters.  One you should find particularly interesting is, "Is the White Species Superior" and "Is the White Species Superior, Part 2."


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 29, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...


  teddyearp,
  It wasn't a deflection.  I just don't like answering questions that I already answered elsewhere.  But again, I will amuse myself at your expense.  First of all, I can't answer your question until you can define to me what murder is.  For example, do whales murder krill?  Is abortion murder?  When Vlad the Impaler inpaled Muslim invaders, was it murder? 

  I am a White separatist.  I know for an absolute fact that Whites don't need non-whites around.  I would do whatever it takes to divide up this country and give White people something non-whites will apparently do anything to prevent.  Give White people a homeland!  If that ends up including what you would call "murder," then so be it.


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2014)

He supports and advocates murder on a grand scale.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 29, 2014)

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> Yes. I think it was worth it. Subscribing to your posts logic, hell yes.   We have had run of the table since the surrenders of the Axis power.  We have being dealing with the world from a position of strength. It is always better to deal from strength then weakness (obviously)
> 
> You do make a point on Stalins account.  He was worse then Hitler in many ways. However war makes for strange bed fellows.  Look at Syria.
> 
> ...


  shotgun_sammy,
  I wonder if you realize just how close we came to nuclear war in the 60's.  You're extremely lucky that you're even around to disagree with me.  Also, if you were one of the people fighting in Korea or Vietnam, you might have a different opinion.  You also talk about the strength of America.  But America would still have been strong even if we hadn't been sucked into the second world war.  Just maybe not as strong.  You also bring up us being defined as a nation.  Yeah.  A nation of capitalist slavers who have their minds controlled by Jews.

  You then say that we have white power.  But then you aknowledge to some degree how much it is repressed.  So where does that leave white power.  Whites are also a minority on this planet.  Another blow to white power.  You then speak of the progression of the human race.  Do you mean like the interbreeding of western and African bees?  And the progression of killer bees?


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 29, 2014)

Wake said:


> He supports and advocates murder on a grand scale.


  Wake,
  Don't tell me what I support.  You have no idea.  What I advocate is the separation of Whites and non-whites.  Whatever it takes, it takes.  No doubt, non-whites wouldn't like it.  Just as fleas probably don't like it when a dog scratches.  If any "murder" happens, it will likely be caused more by non-whites.  Care to hear more about murder?  Statistics are extremely hard to find.  For obvious reasons.  But how's this.  In 2010, 14% of balck murderers murdered Whites.  While 8% of White murderers murdered blacks.  You have to understand that this happened in a country with 196 million Whites and 34 milliion blacks.  You know, if you're White, it must be horrible to be such a scum sucking species traitor.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy (Sep 29, 2014)

shotgun_sammy,
I wonder if you realize just how close we came to nuclear war in the 60's.

O I understand.  


You're extremely lucky that you're even around to disagree with me. Also, if you were one of the people fighting in Korea or Vietnam, you might have a different opinion. You also talk about the strength of America. But America would still have been strong even if we hadn't been sucked into the second world war. Just maybe not as strong. 

We were isolationists.  In a Depression with no end in sight.  Strong is a relative term.


You also bring up us being defined as a nation. Yeah. A nation of capitalist slavers who have their minds controlled by Jews.

You lose me here.  I have heard all the Jew speak.  Do not buy it.

You then say that we have white power. 

We have a whole nation that is ours.

But then you acknowledge to some degree how much it is repressed. 

It is.  I do not know what generation you are from, but my generation was taught to shun this kind of talk. We were simply not allowed to acknowledge this due to PC.  Diversity is not strength.


So where does that leave white power.

The same place it always has been.  Repressed.


Whites are also a minority on this planet. 

Numbers do not impress me on this

Another blow to white power. You then speak of the progression of the human race. Do you mean like the interbreeding of western and African bees? And the progression of killer bees?

Not sure what or where you are going with this?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 29, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > cultsmasher said:
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 29, 2014)

teddyearp said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...








People learn racism sickness from others who are already sick.






An innocent child sees his own reflection in the shield of a black police officer tasked with protecting the First Amendment rights of a KKK rally.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy (Sep 29, 2014)

The Klan is dead and reduced to ignorant hicks who really do not even like half their own race and3/4 of their own race do not like them.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 29, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> Soon after Hitler was beaten, the Iron curtain went up across Europe.  Just five years after WW II, one American soldier in Korea talked of being attacked by so many communist Chinese that he could have fired a shot blindly in the direction of the enemy and have been sure of hitting one of them.  All this despite our having helped the Chinese during WW II.  The Chinese did this with the support of the communist Russians.  Who we also helped during WW II.
> 
> Since then there have been many proxy wars fought against the communists around the world.  Vietnam also didn't do our country any good.  There were also a couple times when we almost had nuclear war with the Russians.  There would have been some cost involved had that happened.  Also, the U.S. spent unbelievable amounts of money in the arms race against Russia.
> 
> ...



Sir, I do not believe either the Brits nor the Americans were caught unaware of the evil they sided with. For a few years we each waited out the war.  Then the NAZIs made themselves look bad enough the British sided with the Russians as did the Americans.

Pretty scary.

Ey, to get off topic.  Are you a peacefull enough fella you don't support killing jews or blacks en masse?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 29, 2014)

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> The Klan is dead and reduced to ignorant hicks who really do not even like half their own race and3/4 of their own race do not like them.



I don't think the klan is dead. 

Heck, just read this thread and others on the board. Even if they don't go to "meetings", they're out there and a lot of them are getting away with killing blacks.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy (Sep 29, 2014)

Its dead as a viable organization


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 30, 2014)

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> shotgun_sammy,
> I wonder if you realize just how close we came to nuclear war in the 60's.
> 
> O I understand.
> ...


  Shotgun_Sammy,
  I will try to reply to your various points.  You speak of isolationism.  But just like WW I, it didn't do us much good.  Also, there is someone running around here who goes by Smedly Butler.  Something you would find interesting is what ex-general Smedley Butler had to say when he compared the U.S. to Al Capone.  It didn't speak of being isolationist.  And what you said about being in a depression was true.  It is a shame that it took something like war to get us out of it.  Though if Hitler had been running things here, it wouldn't have taken war to get us out of a depression.

  You then say that you heard all of the Jew speak.  If you're talking about anti-jew speak, I doubt it.  Tell me how much of this you heard.  The first "Talkie" ever done was "The Jazz Singer."  It starred a Jew.  In it, it had a scene in it where they showed a worship service going on in a synagogue.  MGM, Warner Brothers, Columbia Pictures, Selznick Studios and no doubt others were run by Jews.  This of course bled over into the television industry.  Giving Jews the ability to control what most people think.

  Also, the U.S. is in bed with the mafia.  And Jews are as much into organized crime as the Italians.  So there is even more influence.  Also, it was a Jew who wrote that "give us your tired, your poor" crap on the statue of liberty.  A statue I might add that we only got because the Egyptians didn't want it.  Etc. etc. etc.  Oh yes.  Most Americans are indeed the slaves of the Jews.

  Then you say that we have a whole nation that is ours.  With so many non-whites around, and more pouring over the southern border every day, it simply isn't true.  Aslo, you can get away with displaying a Confederate flag.  But if this country was truly ours, Whites could also get away with displaying a Nazi flag.  Though as you may know, that isn't the case.

  Then we find ourselves in agreement on the bullshit concerning PC.  Then you say that you don't know where I was going with the thing about killer bees.  Well the point is that Whites are superior.  I made that point in my threads, "Is the White Species Superior" and "Is the White Species Superior, Part 2."  Whites can't progress by breeding with non-whites.  And just as bad as mixing western bees and African bees was, it is also the case in my opinion that mixing Whites with other species of human is just as bad.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 30, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


  Luddy Needite,
  You mean like a flea might harder to stay on a dog than a dog might fight for another dog?  Well I'm not impressed.  Also, I would rather that negroes weren't around.  That way the ebonics speaking, kwanza celebrating, wierd name child naming, "White devil" hating monkeys wouldn't have to fight "for us" at all.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 30, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > cultsmasher said:
> ...


  Luddy Needite,
  Babies have been found to be bigoted.  Why?  Because "racism" is good, natural and necessary.  White Americans didn't fight for this country for brainwashed politically correct morons to roll out the red carpet to non-whites.  Also, I didn't learn my White Patriotism from anybody.  It came about through years of contemplating the subject.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 30, 2014)

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> The Klan is dead and reduced to ignorant hicks who really do not even like half their own race and3/4 of their own race do not like them.


  I know you're probably talking about Luddy Needbrains's post.  Though I'm not a big fan of them, there is an interesting story about the KKK.  Some KKK people killed a few outside agitators back in the 60's.  The government couldn't get any proof.  So they cut some sort of deal with the mafia.  The mafia sent an enforcer to kidnap one of the suspects and get a confession.  Which happened.  The strange thing is, the government apparently was willing to accept a confession obtained through torture.

  A while ago, a KKK leader at a meeting said that he wanted to see all blacks dead.  Which happens to be the way I feel about darkies too.  This clan leader didn't tell anybody to make any negroes that way.  He just said basically that he preferred to see them dead.  Well some clam menbers did kill some porch monkey.  Because of what the clan leader said, the KKK was successfully sued and had their assets seized.  But look at those who fire bomb or bomb abortion clinics.  Or those who have murdered abortion doctors.  I have never heard of the religious organizations behing them getting sued.

  Also, I heard that Opra said that she wanted to see Whites dead.  Though this is only hearsay.  But on a news program once, they were talking about some black collage professor.  They quoted him as saying that he wanted to see all White people dead.  He also said that White people needed to be wiped off the face of the earth.  If anything happened to him over it, I never heard about it.  Ans if he had tenure, he was probably basically invincable as far as his job went.


----------



## cultsmasher (Sep 30, 2014)

Toronado3800 said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > Soon after Hitler was beaten, the Iron curtain went up across Europe.  Just five years after WW II, one American soldier in Korea talked of being attacked by so many communist Chinese that he could have fired a shot blindly in the direction of the enemy and have been sure of hitting one of them.  All this despite our having helped the Chinese during WW II.  The Chinese did this with the support of the communist Russians.  Who we also helped during WW II.
> ...


  Toronado3800,
  The U.S. got pointlessly sucked into WW II just like we did with WW I.  What is wrong or right doesn't matter.  Historically, the Europeans just seem to like being at war with each other.  As for blacks and Jews, I want to see them all given the "Vlad the Impaler" treatment.  But being rational, I know that what I would like to see isn't practical.  So I am in favor of dividing up the country.  Give blacks a large chunk of the southeast and give latinos a good chunk of the south west.  If it works for them, fine.  But if it doesn't, it only shows another of the many reasons why we were right in separating ourselves.

  Also, in White America, there would be little need for people to take their shoes off and getting scanned before getting on planes.  There would also be much less chance for terriorist acts.  Because there wouldn't be any towel heads around to cause us problems.  Etc. Etc. etc.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy (Sep 30, 2014)

I will try to reply to your various points. You speak of isolationism. But just like WW I, it didn't do us much good.

*Honestly I think it did.  I do not like being a super power the way it manifested itself out in the latter half of 20th century. I know I am being a hypocrite to a extent. We reaped the bennys but dislike the ugly truths of human nature. We have become a contradiction.   War was brought on us in the 2nd war.  It all comes down to our goverments interests. Not our countries, our goverments.  *


 And what you said about being in a depression was true. It is a shame that it took something like war to get us out of it. 

*If operate under capitalism and defense spending is the bulk of your goverments spending you will inevitably reap its result.  Almost all of nations leaders have warned us against this and we simply do not listen.  To much money, to many jobs, to many of a litany of things that go hand in hand with it.  In order for this to become a reality is actually quite simple, you need a scared public and you need a disengaged public.  We have both. *

Though if Hitler had been running things here, it wouldn't have taken war to get us out. of a depression

*If its wasnt for a depression Hitler would never have risen to power. Which led to War*.  *Circular argument., the chicken or the egg.*




You then say that you heard all of the Jew speak. If you're talking about anti-jew speak, I doubt it. Tell me how much of this you heard. The first "Talkie" ever done was "The Jazz Singer." It starred a Jew. In it, it had a scene in it where they showed a worship service going on in a synagogue. MGM, Warner Brothers, Columbia Pictures, Selznick Studios and no doubt others were run by Jews. This of course bled over into the television industry. Giving Jews the ability to control what most people think.

*This is nonsense. I do not buy this at all.  Now, if you wanna say some pretty shady characters, that were Jewish, did some pretty shady shit...fine.  But the fact that there is a vast Jewish conspiracy.  Not.   We operate in a free world market.  If you got the cash you can do pretty much what ever you want, irregardless of much of anything.*




Also, the U.S. is in bed with the mafia. And Jews are as much into organized crime as the Italians. So there is even more influence. Also, it was a Jew who wrote that "give us your tired, your poor" crap on the statue of liberty. A statue I might add that we only got because the Egyptians didn't want it. Etc. etc. etc. Oh yes. Most Americans are indeed the slaves of the Jews.

*Again I think this is nonsense.   Has the US goverment used the italian mafia for its own interest. Yes, it is well documented.  here again, interests of out goverment. ANd every singular group, christians, jews, muslims, hindus, buhhdists, you name it,  has this element. *

Then you say that we have a whole nation that is ours. With so many non-whites around, and more pouring over the southern border every day, it simply isn't true. 

*Seriously?  You do not think we control almost every aspect of significance in this country?  Albeit, by proxy some of the times or under the illusion of diversity or multiculturalism or nationality. Still.  *

*Nada. Its ours and it is undeniable.*




Aslo, you can get away with displaying a Confederate flag. But if this country was truly ours, Whites could also get away with displaying a Nazi flag. Though as you may know, that isn't the case.

*The nazis lost. National socialism failed.   I do not know why you would want to associate with losers*? 

Then we find ourselves in agreement on the bullshit concerning PC. Then you say that you don't know where I was going with the thing about killer bees. Well the point is that Whites are superior. I made that point in my threads, "Is the White Species Superior" and "Is the White Species Superior, Part 2." Whites can't progress by breeding with non-whites. And just as bad as mixing western bees and African bees was, it is also the case in my opinion that mixing Whites with other species of human is just as bad.

*You lay down with dawgs, you will stand up with fleas.  I believe in Freedom and if you wanna breed, you are free to choose your mate. Mother Nature will run its course and there is nothing anyone can do about it. *


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 30, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > cultsmasher said:
> ...



We disagree about WWII then.  That is cool.

You are amazingly laid back for a man with Hitler on his avatar.  I did not expect that.  I get more cussing and name calling in the liberal vs conservative threads lol.  Some of my black neighbors have taken an unfortunate PR step backwards with the Ferguson looting.  You are an excellent example of how to have an unpopular and somewhat extreme view and stay reasonable.


----------



## The Germans are coming (Sep 30, 2014)

I am always amused to find foreign neo nazis.

It always has something of a monthy python sketch within it.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 1, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Shotgun_Sammy said:
> 
> 
> > The Klan is dead and reduced to ignorant hicks who really do not even like half their own race and3/4 of their own race do not like them.
> ...


  Luddy Needite,
  I am not a big fan of the KKK.  One reason is that they like to fly the Confederate flag.  But it is what the Confederate flag would come to stand for that caused so many Southerners to import negro slaves.  And it is what the Confederate flag stands for that made so many Southerners fight so hard to keep them here.  To my way of thinking, the Confederate flag should be a white banner with the words written on it in bold black letters, "N..... Lovers."  Also, for obvious reasons, stastics about who kills who are nearly impossible to find.  But I found out that in 2010, 14% of black murderers murdered Whites.  While 8% of White murderers murdered blacks.  For what it is worth, this happened in a country with 34 million blacks and 196 million Whites.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 1, 2014)

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> I will try to reply to your various points. You speak of isolationism. But just like WW I, it didn't do us much good.
> 
> *Honestly I think it did.  I do not like being a super power the way it manifested itself out in the latter half of 20th century. I know I am being a hypocrite to a extent. We reaped the bennys but dislike the ugly truths of human nature. We have become a contradiction.   War was brought on us in the 2nd war.  It all comes down to our goverments interests. Not our countries, our goverments.  *
> 
> ...


  Shotgun_Sammy,
  I will start by saying that our populace does have the government trying to scare and disengage the public.  But it does something worse.  Which is endorsing multiculturalism.  If anything can put a populace into a dither, that can.  You then bring up the depression, but miss my point.  Which is that if Hitler had been running things here, it wouldn't have taken war to get us out of the depression.  Rooselvelt tried with some socialist programs.  But there is only so much you can do in a capitalist society.

  You then disagree with what I said about the Jewish controlled media.  But it is a fact.  That's why it exists.  If you are going to control people's minds, can you think a better platform from which to do it?  In another way, there is the religious approach.  Though Jesus took care of that approach too.  Then you disagree that there is a Jewish conspiracy.  But there is.  It's what the "chosen of god" call Judaism.  In the old testament, it was good enough for the Jews to try to wipe out many peoples.

  Also, with only 14 million Jews out of over seven billion people in the world, why do you think it is that they run everything.  Because they're superior?  BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's because they're at war and have been able to convince just about everybody that they're not.  And it's a lot easier to do in a 'free world."  Just like the reason the mafia didn't like Mussolini.  Which is that organized crime operates easier in a "free world" than it does under Fascism.

  You then bring up how different groups of people have the same "element."  Did you ever read my threads, "Is the White Species Superior" and "Is the White Species Superior, Part 2?"  The point is as I stated in my thread, "A Freedom of Speech Test," true patriotism.  Screw other species of human.  I am only concerned with the White species of human.

  You then bring up who controls our country.  But what I said about openly displaying a Nazy flag puts a stake through the heart of that idea.  Also, you talk about the Nazis losing.  But the Nazis didn't lose.  The White species lost.  Outside forces are just able to piss on White peoples shoes, tell them it's raining, and have them believe it.  To which the zillions of Jewish made anti-nazi films and plain anti-White films have contributed.  Also, just because you lose in a fight doesn't mean that you were in the wrong.

  You then say that you believe in "freedom."  Well no doubt the bacteria in a petri dish would like to be free.  But there is only so much petri dish.  You then talk about who breeds with who.  Well that's the main point.  Whites are superior.  We shouldn't be breeding with non-whites.  All non-whites can die as far as I'm concerned.  Whites don't need non-whites around.  Money is behind all of this multiculturalism.  It was certainly behind the importation of negroes for slaves.  But a man made concept like money can't, or at least shouldn't, be a determining factor for evolution.  As for what can or can't be done about it, that is up to you.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 1, 2014)

Toronado3800 said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...


  Toronado3800,
  We can disagree on WW II if you want.  The unfortunate thing is that it didn't have a lot to do with ideological differences.  It was basically that the U.S. wanted war.  And as an English officer around the time of WW I said, in war, truth is the first casualty.  It may only be a conspiracy theory.  But I think the U.S., or at least some of our allies, knew that we would get attacked at Pearl Harbor.  Which would put Americans more behind the war.  Though that our aircraft carriers were gone when it happened makes me think that the U.S. knew.  

  There is another thing to take into consideration as to the cost of not backing Hitler.  Which is the spread of HIV caused by negroes.  Maybe ebola will make a difference.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 1, 2014)

The Germans are coming said:


> I am always amused to find foreign neo nazis.
> 
> It always has something of a monthy python sketch within it.


  The Germans are coming,
  By saying "foreign," I take it that you aren't American.  Well I guess that explains how the costs of not backing Hitler can be amusing to you.  But all the costs we endured were far in excess of the worth of any piss ass little European state.


----------



## Wake (Oct 2, 2014)

Cultsmasher, I have a few questions whose answers I'd like to hear directly from you.

1) Do you want to remove people with different skin colors from America?

2) You mentioned not succeeding in high school, so I'd like to know what your age is.

3) Why do you hate Jews so much?

4) Would you actually survive in Nazi Germany?

5) Do you really want to follow in the steps of a mass-murdering tyrant?


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 2, 2014)

Wake said:


> Cultsmasher, I have a few questions whose answers I'd like to hear directly from you.
> 
> 1) Do you want to remove people with different skin colors from America?
> 
> ...


  Wake,
  I am a White separatist.  As I told Toronado3800, I would like to see all negroes and Jews get the Vlad the Impaler treatment.  This would of course include all non-whites.  But as a rational person, I know that it isn't practical.  So I would divide up this country.  A large part of the south east I would send negroes to.  A large part of the southwest I would send all latinos to.  As for all other non-whites, they could have their choice of which of those countries to be sent to.  But I doubt if very many would want to go to the black country.  Becaise I don't expect them to do any better than they do in Haiti.

  As to how old I am, that's a little personal.  Let's just say that I am old enough to have been thinking about these sorts of things here and there for the past twenty five years.  Then you ask why I hate Jews so much.  Part of that question I answered to Shotgun_Sammy in a reply to him at the top of this page.  So it may interest you to scroll up and see.  Also, why were Jews usually disliked throughout the centuries in whatever country they infected with their presence.

  Another part of the reason is because of an Atheist book I read called, "Our holy hell: the causes, the solutions."  Unless you read it, I doubt if you could imagine the kind of filth there is in the bible.  Both in the Jewish old testament and Jewish new testament.  Also, why did Hitler hate Jews so much.  Being exposed to American brainwashing and not having read Mein Kemph, I have no idea.  All I can go by is what I know.

  You then ask if I would survive in Nazi Germany.  What in the hell makes you think that any White person would have any trouble surviving in Nazi Germany.  That's a pretty strange question to ask somebody who lives in a country that produces twice the number of serial killers than any other country.  Or that lives in a country that has 4.5% of the worlds' population but has 25% of the worlds' prisoners.

  As for question 5, it seems that you want to paint me as a mass murdering tyrant.  Are you high?  I don't need to kill anybody.  The world is beyond fucking doomed!  The best I can do is try to save the most important species of human.  The White species.  Though as I said, if that includes giving some illegal invaders catapult rides back across the border to let others know I'm serious,so be it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 4, 2014)

Dude...you redefine "nuts"  Time for the dudes with the white coats and butterfly nets.


----------



## n0spam4me (Oct 5, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> If so, tell me your brainwashed lies.



in contrast to the preceding 6 paragraphs of *?

To take issue with just one point, WHY is it taking away anything from white people to extend Constitutionally guaranteed civil rights to any non-white individual?


----------



## n0spam4me (Oct 5, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> The White species



Let me get this straight, you think that there is a "white species" 
and then there are different species who are by definition non-white...... 
Did you stay awake for Science 101 in school?


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 5, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Dude...you redefine "nuts"  Time for the dudes with the white coats and butterfly nets.


  Jarlaxle,
  One of us is nuts indeed.  But it isn't me.  Want proof?  Well if you're White, read my thread, "A Freedom of Speech Test."  Try to do what nobody has ever done.  Either on this forum or any of the others I've submitted this thread to.  Successfully dispute what I say.  If you can't, who then is nuts.  You can also read the other threads I started here along these lines.  Try to do the same.  I dare you.  But as I said, only if you're White.  Speaking to non-whites is beneith me.


----------



## The Germans are coming (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 5, 2014)

n0spam4me said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > If so, tell me your brainwashed lies.
> ...


  nOspam4me,
  Your question makes no sense.  Care to try again?


----------



## n0spam4me (Oct 5, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> You just can't give rights to negroes without taking them away from Whites.



This is what you said in your original post and I question the logic of saying that to extend rights to non-white individuals diminish the civil rights of white people? what is going on here?


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 5, 2014)

n0spam4me said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > The White species
> ...


  nOspam4me,
  I have been through this question before.  And I don't like repeating myself.  So if you really want to know the answer to that question, look up my thread, "What is a Species."  Also, unless you think only you have the ability to question what it says, you might find the questions put to me there to be interesting.  No doubt you will find my answers to be interesting as well.  I would prefer you take this approach.  So you can ask an intelligent question on the matter.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 5, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Dude...you redefine "nuts"  Time for the dudes with the white coats and butterfly nets.
> ...



I saw that thread.  The first post was an unreadable wall of text...I got about a third into it and gave up.  Dude...PARAGRAPHS!


----------



## n0spam4me (Oct 5, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> "What is a Species."



In the absents of your providing a link, I found this Species - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Does your definition agree with the standard scientific one published in most science textbooks?


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 5, 2014)

n0spam4me said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > You just can't give rights to negroes without taking them away from Whites.
> ...


  nOspam4me,
  Thank you for the clariification.  For an example, it used to be that White store owners had the right to refuse service to negroes.  After all, it's their store.  Their property.  But laws came into effect that gave negroes the right to do business at those stores.  This took away the right of those White store owners to refuse doing business with negroes.  Everywhere where White people are commanded by law to have anything to do with negroes or any other non-white is an example of where civil liberities have been taken away fron White people.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 5, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


  Jarlaxle,
  Yes, I know the paragraph issue.  I found out that sentences don't indent at the beginning of a new paragraph.  The best I can do is put a blank line between them.  It may be aggravating, but you just have to be patient.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 5, 2014)

n0spam4me said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > "What is a Species."
> ...


  nOspam4me,
  I'm not all that computer literate.  I wouldn't know how to provide you a link to my thread.  To the right of "new posts" at the top of the page, there is a blank space.  If you enter into it, "What is a species," it should bring up that thread.  To answer your question, my science on this topic is more advanced than what science in general teaches.


----------



## grapple (Feb 22, 2017)

cultsmasher said:


> Soon after Hitler was beaten, the Iron curtain went up across Europe.  Just five years after WW II, one American soldier in Korea talked of being attacked by so many communist Chinese that he could have fired a shot blindly in the direction of the enemy and have been sure of hitting one of them.  All this despite our having helped the Chinese during WW II.  The Chinese did this with the support of the communist Russians.  Who we also helped during WW II.
> 
> Since then there have been many proxy wars fought against the communists around the world.  Vietnam also didn't do our country any good.  There were also a couple times when we almost had nuclear war with the Russians.  There would have been some cost involved had that happened.  Also, the U.S. spent unbelievable amounts of money in the arms race against Russia.
> 
> ...



  What happens when you continue to talk about a subject that was stopped?  They call it spam!  Lame asses!


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 23, 2017)

grapple said:


> What happens when you continue to talk about a subject that was stopped?  They call it spam!  Lame asses!



What happens when you revive a thread from 3-1/2 years ago whose OP has since been banned?  They call you a lame ass.


----------



## grapple (Feb 23, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> grapple said:
> 
> 
> > What happens when you continue to talk about a subject that was stopped?  They call it spam!  Lame asses!
> ...



  Yes.  They may very well call me a lame ass.  But do you know what is really lame?  Not being able to refute anything in the thread.  And banning the person who wrote it instead.  I happen to agree with the points in the thread.  Do you disagree with any of them?


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 23, 2017)

I originally posted in this thread 3-1/2 years ago, and admit I have not gone back to read what I wrote then.  I do not agree with the points raised in the OP, that I did re-read.


----------



## xyz (Feb 23, 2017)

cultsmasher said:


> Soon after Hitler was beaten, the Iron curtain went up across Europe.  Just five years after WW II, one American soldier in Korea talked of being attacked by so many communist Chinese that he could have fired a shot blindly in the direction of the enemy and have been sure of hitting one of them.  All this despite our having helped the Chinese during WW II.  The Chinese did this with the support of the communist Russians.  Who we also helped during WW II.


Most of China was controlled by the Chinese Republic, not the Communists, at the end of the war.

(oops, I just noticed the zombie)


----------



## grapple (Feb 23, 2017)

teddyearp said:


> I originally posted in this thread 3-1/2 years ago, and admit I have not gone back to read what I wrote then.  I do not agree with the points raised in the OP, that I did re-read.



  Tell me what you disagree with and why.


----------



## grapple (Feb 23, 2017)

xyz said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > Soon after Hitler was beaten, the Iron curtain went up across Europe.  Just five years after WW II, one American soldier in Korea talked of being attacked by so many communist Chinese that he could have fired a shot blindly in the direction of the enemy and have been sure of hitting one of them.  All this despite our having helped the Chinese during WW II.  The Chinese did this with the support of the communist Russians.  Who we also helped during WW II.
> ...



  Mao was in control of China when we were involved in the Korean war.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 23, 2017)

cultsmasher said:


> Soon after Hitler was beaten, the Iron curtain went up across Europe.  Just five years after WW II, one American soldier in Korea talked of being attacked by so many communist Chinese that he could have fired a shot blindly in the direction of the enemy and have been sure of hitting one of them.  All this despite our having helped the Chinese during WW II.  The Chinese did this with the support of the communist Russians.  Who we also helped during WW II.
> 
> Since then there have been many proxy wars fought against the communists around the world.  Vietnam also didn't do our country any good.  There were also a couple times when we almost had nuclear war with the Russians.  There would have been some cost involved had that happened.  Also, the U.S. spent unbelievable amounts of money in the arms race against Russia.
> 
> ...


This is a really old thread by a banned former member.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 23, 2017)

grapple said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > Soon after Hitler was beaten, the Iron curtain went up across Europe.  Just five years after WW II, one American soldier in Korea talked of being attacked by so many communist Chinese that he could have fired a shot blindly in the direction of the enemy and have been sure of hitting one of them.  All this despite our having helped the Chinese during WW II.  The Chinese did this with the support of the communist Russians.  Who we also helped during WW II.
> ...


grapple , it looks like you are probably the same banned member coming back under a new moniker.

You'll probably end up banned again.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 23, 2017)

grapple said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > grapple said:
> ...



Do you know what's really lame?

Being such a pathetic whiny bitch that you'll keep retreading for 3 years now, just because you think it's "unfair" that we think you're really disgusting.

It's time to grow up, and be a fucking man. The world isn't fair, and we are under no obligation to have to listen to your blather. There are plenty of disgusting shit holes all over the Internet for you to occupy all that time you have between meals your mom cooks for you.

Now, feel free to go fuck yourself.

*Thread Closed.*


----------

